# Lowe's has Irwin Quick Grip clamps 4 for $20



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just at Lowes this evening and they had their about once a year special on their Quick Grip clamps 4 for $20.

I remember mentioning this somewhere on this site and someone thought I was making a mistake. They are usually 2 for $20. These are great single hand clamps for *light* clamping jobs.

You can find out more about them HERE.

I have I think 20 of them and I use them more than any other. I have them clamped everywhere I work. Near my workbench, table saw, bandsaw and even some one my clamp rack. There are at least 2 or 3 within reach for when I need that third hand.


----------



## KellyS (Jul 20, 2009)

I have two sets of these. The first set is almost wore out if you can wear them out. Seriously. I use them all the time. Maybe it's because I'm more of a beginner, but I reach for them for several purposes. I use them with the workbench to clamp a stop to the bench….to hold a board while I use the belt sander on it to clean it up before I joint or plane it (Use a lot of reclaimed lumber). I like them. They've been really handy on several occasions.

KS


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats a good deal Gary but I only buy the Irwin XPs they are much stronger but they cost more too.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

very handy clamps. I use them for everything that requires quick grip, and quick release (jigs mostly). they also have the bigger one (not the mini) for 2 for $20 - those you can also rotate and use as a spreader.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have them too 12'' 24'' and 36'' even have the mini 4'' ones very handy.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I love them. Use them for most everything. Jim makes a good point, some things they might lack strength for, then I just use a c clamp instead. Like when I clamp my heavy dovetail jig to the bench, I use a C clamp. PurpLev, I seen those larger ones 2 for 20.00. That would be a great deal, I hope to get some of those for the added power/strength.

Oh yeah, those things can grow legs.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a general question about these clamps. I have 15 or 16? of them and use them a lot. Some seem to be slipping when tightened. Any thought on what I can do? I would pick up some more if I can fix this.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I've had a set for a few years, and they've worked really well. I've also reversed them and used them as spreaders on occasion.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Robert the standard Irwin are not as strong as the XP version, Ive stopped using the mini and standard Irwin and now only buy The XP . There has been a recent review on the XP that shows a photo of them they have larger bodies and hold a lot better a lot better.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/114


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Menards seems to have Irwin sales quite often too, a couple times I've seen a flat 25% off, and last time I stopped in I picked up a 6" 4-pack, and a pack with two 12", two 6", two 4" micros, and a pair of 2" spring clamps, both packs were only $15


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Between Lowes and Home Despot, there are actually sales on these pretty regularly but unpredictably as to which size. I've been stocking up.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Hehe "Home Despot" 
I see what you did there.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

can't have to many clamps…... can you?


----------



## Davidwoodworking (Dec 11, 2009)

I only have one set of these clamps. Sure they are very handy.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I have both the quick clamp & the XP.
The XP's are ten times better, but a little more dough.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for your post Gary
*Eric*, can you tell me why you like the Xp?
i have never used the XP
Occie


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love em both regular and XPs they both have a place in my shop.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

HELL, I'M OUT THE DOOR!!!!


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Harbor freights have some good ones and I watch for the sales and get the 12 inch ones for like a dollar each or so. regular $2.99. They are both a clamp and spreader bar clamps and has the quick release button right in front of the ratchet rather than a lever and are metal with a plastic palm ratchet which is comfortable. They have removable plastic caps which helps from digging into the wood{which slip if you try clamping down to hard} a 4" for 99 cents reg price, a 6" or 12" for $2.99 reg. 18" for $3.99. A 24" for 4.99. and a 36" for $5.99 reg prices. On sale you can get these for at least half to 70% off. Only prob. I've had with these are not the best for heavy duty clamping but great for glue ups. and to hold things in place on a bench etc. OOOOPPPSSS!!! my mistake those are the sale prices not reg prices let me get my glasses on. O.K. those are the 50% off prices so reg is double but that is the msrp they send a flyer to me once or twice/month saying sale price but in reality that "IS" their reg price. Then every other month or so they send me a coupon book and get an additional 50 to 70% off that price. Still cheap for us poor boys with no income. I just bought one of their 22 pc spring clamp set {plastic} 18, 1" and 4, 1 3/8" set for abuck. These are excelent for small objects.And I've used them with no probs even though they are plastic and I've put them through the test. They have some made by Pittsburgh, bar clamps with a life time gaurantee and are better quality and they are 6" $2.99, 12" $3.99,18"$4.99, 24" $4.99,30" $5.49, and a 36" for $5.99 once again this sez sale price and is 33% off the msrp. {their reg price} They also have Pittsburgh steel spring clamps with the life time gaurantee 1" 79 cents,2" $1.49, 3" $2,29, My ol arthritic hands have a hard time squeezing these to open so they really clamp things down. I have been buying from them for the last 12 or 14 years and have only had one tool break on me. That was a pair of wire dikes and they were cheap and needed to be sharper so I used a hammer on the handle on the floor to cut through some 12×2 wire, imagine that the handle broke cheap crap L.O.L. Other than that I'm 200% satisfied with their "cheap" products. Just thought I'd pass that along to us unemployed poor boys. I bought 2 {9.6 volt drills from them over 12 years ago that was the big boys back then L.O.L.} and have used them at least 300 days/ year and still work like new. The batteries ran $10 each and still work like the day I bought them My over a hundred dollar Makita with their $60 batteries {at the same time I bought these others}have been long gone so you do the math. I dropped my makita off a ladder and it broke in half these I've dropped 10,000 times and never broke. Cheap made? Sure cheap price? definately, test of time? Excellent. I've no complaints


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh I see I forgot to put the price on those drills I bought MSRP $35,, on sale {their reg price $15.99} with the coupons $7.50 each. Drill, two batteries and a charger.Replacement batteries were $10 compared to the makita $60 batteries which I had to replace before it broke.Drills, batteries, and chargers still pluggin away over 12 years later. Compared to the over a hundred dollar makita that didn't last.


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

that is agreat deal Gary I pick them up myself a couple of days ago


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

*The Bad News:* not all Lowes is having this sale.

*The Worse News:* the one near me is one of them not having this sale. : (


----------



## DaveInMontana (Mar 8, 2009)

I just picked up a 4 pack of 6" Quick Clamps at Home Depot for $19.97. They weren't with all the other clamps, they were in an area of suggested gift items near the tool section.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Gary : )
Just got back from Lowes, picked up 2 - 12" 2 pack and 1 - 6" 4 pack. 
Last year I got 2 of the 6" four packs at Home Depot. 
This year the HD near me is not carrying them, I've been watching.
So, thanks for the tip, and Happy Holidays,

Lisa


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Skarp, sorry to hear you had bad luck with them, I've used mine for years and never had one break yet,as I said they are great for glue ups and holding things together or holding things down,light weight, easy one hand operation but not for heavy duty clamping ex. clamping warped boards together better get a pipe clamp or equal to that. I've had good ones and these and for the price difference I love my cheapies, altho the more expensive ones do have a bit more clamping power in my oppinion not that much to justify the higher price. I've clamped down slightly warped boards down to where glue comes out the edges and as I said none have broke on me, plus my high dollar ones seem to grow legs. L.O.L. If I do come across something that needs more clamping power I go to my bar screw clamps, which they sell some really good ones for a fraction of the cost so I guess it just boils down to personal preference. I'd rather spend the money I save on more tools.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Gary K. I didn't mean to jump in there on your post, that is a great buy on those and they are some nice clamps, I just thought that with everybody out of work and trying to stretch a buck especially now at Christmas time I'd pass that along about Harbor Freights. But if you don't have the $20 to spare what good is the sale doing you? Instead of doing with out you can go to H.F. and get four for about $5.00 with the sale coupons and head to the work shop. And they have a life time gaurantee on alot of their tools. As I said I've had great luck with them. My point was you can buy 100 $20 clamps or buy 20, $20 clamps and 80 cheapies and take the money you save and buy more tools, And lets face it we all need more tools L.O.L.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

They are the best, thanks. I think I will go pick up a few.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Got mine! Thanks for the heads up.


----------

